# Whos the Daddy



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

C'mon who's the daddy in Eastenders.  
No prizes for guessing this, except a laugh at the expence of them who do not know what this post is about. :lol: 
Clive


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

aikidomo said:


> C'mon who's the daddy in Eastenders.
> No prizes for guessing this, except a laugh at the expence of them who do not know what this post is about. :lol:
> Clive


As Catherine Tate once famously said. "I dunno" 8O


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm with Puss


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

East.. what?  

Gerald


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

It just has to be Den!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*daddy*

The drunk with the guide dog!


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

No not Darren,really bad Ender to that cunnundrum.  
Clive


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Berlusconi??


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*daddy*

I didn't think Darren had a dog. By the way, wasn't Bill Clinton on a visit to the UK about 9 months ago


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Am I bovvered?

tony


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

OH said what/whos Eastenders?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

The last time I watched a soap, Ena Sharples was changing Minnie Caldwell's nappy !


----------

